# Drop-Ins for Fake radio mix



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Those sound great!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe some of these may help:

“This is Digger Gravesby, coming to you live….well, at least undead heh heh heh….on GRYM FM, part of the Haunted Hallow network. Now here’s a little ditty I dug up (creaking sound followed by a THUD) that puts the “ooky” into “spooky”!”

"Ah, yes, such a bewitching song that was. And what memories it conjures up! Speaking of bewitching, it’s half past the witching hour here on GRYM radio.(witch’s cackle) We’re flyin’ at you all night with more chills and thrills, so why don’t ya listen a spell?!
We have a great mix brewing up for you, so let’s start it off with this old favorite."

“Hey there all you guys and ghouls out prowling for treats! You’re listening to GRIM FM, where you tune in and we creep you out! We have ALL the best songs to howl and prowl by (wolf’s howl), so keep it tuned here. Next up is a true classic, from the ‘Master of the Macabre’ himself, Alice Cooper."(or other renowned artist; A.C. just happens to be my favorite) 

“Remember, while you’re out there trick-or-treating, watch out for zombies searching for brains to eat!(zombie groans) Here at GRYM FM, we don’t want to EAT your brains, we want to PICK them, so give us a call and let us know what Halloween songs scare you the most. Now here’s a moldy oldy guaranteed to make your skin crawl.”


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

hey thanks Pumpkinhead those are really good! I especially like these...I modifed them a'bit so they can be more of a radio drop, and less dj drop. Your scripts were very helpful.


At Grim FM, we don’t want to EAT your brains, we want to PICK them (zombie sounds), so grab the phone and give us scream, at 555-13,13. Let us know what Halloween songs scare you the most! (echo of evil laugh) 


Hey there all you guys and ghouls out and about! You’re listening to GRYM radio, where you tune in, and we creep you out! We have ALL the best songs to howl by (wolf’s howl), so keep it tuned here.


(bubbling cauldron sound) At Grim FM, we're conjuring up all the chills and thrills this Halloween. So listen for a spell, as we brew up another mix. (witch cackle)


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool. Glad I could help.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah, appreciate it. I'll post the mp3's on here if the VO guy will allow me too! 
Tried to keep them fairly generic, so other members can use it!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> yeah, appreciate it. I'll post the mp3's on here if the VO guy will allow me too!
> Tried to keep them fairly generic, so other members can use it!


I'd like to do one more, with a joke about broadcasting in HD. any ideas?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe something like this:

"GRIM FM...broadcasting in spine-tingling HD. That stands for 'high definition', although many believe it stands for
'Horror and Dread'"
'Halloween Dementia'"
'Hellishly Diabolical'"
'Hauntingly Disturbed' "


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

yep, that'll do it! Thanks.

Here's the entire list I plan on getting a VO for:
(free to use, I'll post the mp3s if allowed)


1) Make no bones about it! Our digital music library is off the chain (ghosts and chain rattling)You're listening to G-R-Y-M radio. (Lightning crashes/ amp burst) Music that rattles the bones and rocks your soul. Grim FM. Now back to the music.


2) It's the Thump'n Pumpkin mix show. Tearing it up live, for the undead on G-R-Y-M radio (background zombie noise)...your all access pass to the most supernatural tunes broadcast this side of the Netherworld. (Lightning Strike).


3) You're listing to Grim FM, your ultimate Trick-or-Treat terror-tunes station. 
Let's get back to the mix with another spooky hit, we unearthed just for you.


4) At Grim FM, we don’t want to _EAT_ your brains, we want to _PICK_ them (zombie sounds), 
so grab the phone and give us scream, at 555-13,13. Let us know what Halloween songs scare you the most! 
Here's a track that's truly terrorfying. (echo of evil laugh) 


5) Hey all you guys and ghouls! You’re listening to G-R-Y-M radio,
where you tune in, and we creep you out! We have ALL the best songs to howl by (wolf’s howl) Keep it tuned here!


6) (bubbling cauldron sound) At Grim FM, we're conjuring up ALL the chills and thrills this Halloween. So listen for a _spell_, as we brew up another mix. (witch cackle)


7)At Grim FM, we _slay_ all kinds of songs! Here's a moldy-oldie guaranteed to make your skin crawl.


8) G-R-Y-M radio is now broadcasting in HD. Good thing our DJ's are already, Hysterical'n Deranged!
We want to make sure you're crazy about our music too! Have a listen; our music is insane. (demented laughter)


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

this is an awesome idea! 
maybe run an ad for the special show "coming up tonight at midnight only on GRYM", live coverage from the walk of the undead?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Just FYI, not being an ass. But if you have a transmitter like me, you can't use call signs. It is a no no. But you can say, Halloween Radio or something like that. No call signs. WKRP or whatever.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh, by the way I like what you did.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Deathtouch said:


> Just FYI, not being an ass. But if you have a transmitter like me, you can't use call signs. It is a no no. But you can say, Halloween Radio or something like that. No call signs. WKRP or whatever.


I doubt I have an FM transmitter like you, (mine only broadcasts 30 feet) Just out of curiosity, where in the FCC guidelines does it mention call letters?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

double post.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

2nd double post...what is going on?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Eyegor said:


> I doubt I have an FM transmitter like you, (mine only broadcasts 30 feet) Just out of curiosity, where in the FCC guidelines does it mention call letters?


Mine goes a bit further than that, but they always suggest that you don't use call sigs. I guess that really doesn't matter since you only go 30 feet. Sorry I said anything. I thought yours went a little bit further. With mine I only say 101.3FM Halloween Radio and then I have to list my address and such. Most of them suggest that you don't use call signs but just a made up name. This is just in case someone complains and goes to FCC telling and tring to give them your call sign. Again sorry about that Eyegor. Hope I didn't sound like an ass.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Deathtouch said:


> Mine goes a bit further than that, but they always suggest that you don't use call sigs. I guess that really doesn't matter since you only go 30 feet. Sorry I said anything. I thought yours went a little bit further. With mine I only say 101.3FM Halloween Radio and then I have to list my address and such. Most of them suggest that you don't use call signs but just a made up name. This is just in case someone complains and goes to FCC telling and tring to give them your call sign. Again sorry about that Eyegor. Hope I didn't sound like an ass.


Nah, no biggie. I am in the process of getting a more powerful transmitter, so the information you provided was appreciated. I'll look into the call letters thing. Oh, and thanks for the complements. I think it will be a fun little project.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Just to show you what I saw this is a break down of the FCC Law, just so you know I am not making things up. Which I don't blame if you if you did. 

SUMMARY:

The present edition of Part 15 of the FCC rules provides detailed guidance on ALL aspects of using a low-power transmitter such as the FM-25A. The main points to consider are; to remain within the field strength limitations, that you may not cause any interference whatsoever to licensed broadcast services, and that you must be willing to put up with any interference that you may experience. Remember, the FCC doesn’t need to be bothered by policing a privilege given to unlicensed operators. If the rules are flagrantly violated, they might just revoke the privilege altogether!

If you become further fascinated with the service rendered by low-power broadcasting, other FCC regulations explain how to apply for a license or other authorization which may permit you to upgrade your equipment to accomplish any objective which the FCC sees to be in the public interest and not interfering with other authorized uses of the radio spectrum.

Lawful use suggestions:
Build and adjust this kit strictly according to the published instructions.

Use the whip antenna supplied with the Ramsey case set, CFM.

Do not modify your kit in any way.

Check your intended operating frequency very carefully, to ensure you will not cause interference to reception of licensed broadcasting.

If you receive ANY complaint about your transmissions interfering with broadcast reception, stop or change your operation IMMEDIATELY.

If you are contacted by the FCC regarding use of this device, cooperate fully and promptly.

Do your own homework and research to understand and comply with present and future FCC rulings concerning devices of this kind. Do not rely only upon this short discussion.

Do not use made-up "station call signs" to identify your transmissions. Only the FCC has the authority to issue such call signs. Use some other way to identify your transmitting activity, such as "This is Stereo 90.5, Seabreeze School Student Music Radio," and so forth.

Identify the location and purpose of your transmissions from time to time. This is common courtesy toward other persons who may hear your signal. The FCC is toughest about clandestine transmission which cost time and money to track down.

Do not assume that the mere fact that you purchased this kit gives you any specific right to use it for any purpose beyond generating a low-level RF signal which is barely detectable beyond the perimeter of your personal dwelling space.



Finally, the FCC Rules call for the posting of printed notices on devices intended for non-licensed operation under Part 15 Rules. You will find such notices written up for the front or back of the instruction manual for nearly any computer or video accessory that you have seen in recent months. Consult the Part 15 Rules for the exact wording of such notices. Following is a text for such a notice which responds to FCC rule making intentions:


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Deathtouch said:


> Just to show you what I saw this is a break down of the FCC Law, just so you know I am not making things up. Which I don't blame if you if you did.
> 
> SUMMARY:
> 
> Do not use made-up "station call signs" to identify your transmissions. Only the FCC has the authority to issue such call signs. Use some other way to identify your transmitting activity, such as "This is Stereo 90.5, Seabreeze School Student Music Radio," and so forth...



FFC regulates that registered call signs must start with K or W. Stations licensed west of the Mississippi River use K, stations east of the Mississippi use W, they must also comply with FCC rule 15, which it does. Because my "station" call letters are fictitious and do not constitute registering for a K or W call sign, I'm OK. The FCC only gets picky when "real" call signs aren't registered. If I were to use W-O-L-F or K-R-E-P or W-I-C-H, or any other K/W sign, then I'd have a problem!


----------



## drsprite (Aug 29, 2008)

This is great! How are the voice overs coming along?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

drsprite said:


> This is great! How are the voice overs coming along?


They're being finished up now. 
Should have them on here in the next week!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I look forward to hearing what you've created.


----------

